# Help with 16GB SD Card on Wii?



## JasonBurrows (Nov 10, 2009)

It keeps saying "This Card is not usable" and I keep formatting it, does anyone know what might be wrong, my 1GB SD Card works fine, I thought Nintendo allowed bigger SD Card after a certain update?

For more information...

It shows up fine when trying to add a game, but for pictures and music, I don't know what to do?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2009)

The biggest sd card that can be used is 5GB sorry


----------



## Yokie (Nov 10, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> The biggest sd card that can be used is 5GB sorry


Lies. I have a 32 gig HD SD Card in my Wii and it works just fine.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but there are certain high gig sd cards that work but thats only rarely


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 10, 2009)

So, I've got one that won't work, oh dear...

_*Hmmm...

When I slot it in the Wii, it comes up as working in the Wii Menu SD Card Menu as it has a game on it from Virtual Console and it works when I try it in the Wii Data, so what could it be...*_


----------

